# Goat Milk Soap makes me itch....



## tcwells23

I bought some soap online and I loved it! I decided to try to make my own and made several batches. My soap made me itch. My eyes became red and puffy and itched. My torso and arms also itched and broke out in a fine rash. I thought I must be doing something wrong. I gave some to family and friends and no one else seemed to have a problem. I went to a craft show and bought some from a vendor. Their soap also makes me itch. I'm so disappointed because I love the way it feels and smells. The very first soap I got online did not make me itch at all. I'm guessing I'm having a reaction to the fragrance that is added. I have a very fair complextion and sensitive skin. Does anyone else have any ideas? I really want to make my own soap and be able to use it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

List your recipe, and the ingredients of the soap that made you itch. Not all soap is created equally, especially some recipes.

Do you have a good scale? Vicki


----------



## H Diamond Farms

What is in your recipe that wasn't in the one you bought online? That's where I would start trying to figure out what is causing the reaction.


----------



## tcwells23

I can't find the exact recipe that I used on my first batches. My doe died in November and I had only made a few batches at that time. Now I have another doe that we are just starting to milk. I made small batches but the recipe would have been similar to this....
Olive Oil 14.4 oz
Cocunut Oil 8 oz
Great Value Lard 8 oz
Castor Oil 1.6 oz
Goat Milk 12.16 oz
Lye 4.5 oz
and I put about a 1/4 oz of fragrance oil (made different batches with different FO but they all made me itch.)
I used soapcalc.net for weights/measurements.

The soap I bought at the craft show listed ingredients as saponified oils of olive, coconut, palm, goat's milk, purified water, colloidal oatmeal and honey.

And the one that I bought online that I loved so much listed ingredients as raw goat milk, saponified natural fats, coconut oil, olive oil, soybean oil and fragrance.


----------



## hsmomof4

Where did you get the fragrance from and what was it?


----------



## tcwells23

Well, I'm embarrased to say that I got the fragrance oils from Hobby Lobby. I bought lavender, sweet almond, and peppermint. After doing a search on here, I see that was not the right place to get them. Maybe that's the problem....i sure hope so, then it's an easy fix.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

There you go.....Vicki


----------



## informative

I have yet to make soap with added fragrance and I've made about 20 batches so far. I don't sell them so I have tons of stored bars just for us.

Key ingredients I like to add besides the oil/fats and lyes these days includes used fine ground coffee grinds and ground flax seeds. They give the bars a nice texture for cleaning faces and such that sort of exfoliating scrub feel I like. Only downside was if the coffee is not ground finely enough little bits will flake/roll off as you wash - not a big deal just better if you fine grind the coffee (and I like my coffee medium grind). Oatmeal is good addition too for texture.

I will have to try some with fragrance but I do see the potential for reactions to added fragrance.


----------

